# best national company to get contract



## jones88 (Sep 3, 2019)

new to the P&P business wanted to know what is the best national companies that pay every 2 weeks to start out with thanks for any help i'm in RICHMOND VA


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

There arent any.


----------



## Prespro77 (Jan 25, 2019)

Safeguard Probably and they are about to start paying weekly but I can't stand them honestly. Think they are about to lose the FNMA contract from what I've been hearing. I'm about to drop them. Have plenty of work and don't really need their bs. A lot of vendors around my area aren't doing very good work and they get away with it. See it everyday. Pretty sure there is a lot of buddy buddy stuff going on. I just had a large bid approval given to someone else that didn't do the initial or even bid on it. I was given 3 different answers as to why by same person. Only 1 is slightly believable but pissed me off even more. If you work for Safeguard better be ready to work till Midnight every night on the computer after working all day. There are other companies that pay better and easier to deal with after learning whichever system they use. Safeguard uses their own system designed by them and it's farely easy once learned but be ready to take a bunch of pictures you don't need on every work order. Just to be able to close the work order. Any go backs a week later or longer resets the wait on payment to the beginning. The easiest thing to do for them is grass recuts. They are probably the lowest paying in industry on grass recuts though. But it's weekly on most and if back yard is wet then don't cut it and still can bill. A lot of people abuse this and this is also the main reason they are about to lose FNMA. Because of grass cuts lmao. Also if you work for them you can't pick and choose what you want to do untill you go through a long training stage. You have to do what they send you no matter what. If it's an allowable it also has to be done or you will be going back to that house and doing it for free. Another thing is every single job you do they will try to take money from you somehow and you have to spend your extra free time fighting for the money they owe you. Every single work order. It may be $5 and it may be $1000 or more. Bet you are really wanting to work for them now huh? Lol. It's a great learning experience honestly. Even paying weekly I just don't want to deal with them anymore. Good Luck to you. I'd suggest signing up with several majors as I do. Work for them all till you decide which ones you don't want instead of trying to find only 1 that can keep you busy. Build up a cash flow. Waiting 30 days really isn't that bad once you do that. And it's definitely worth it to make more money per job.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

NONE of them!


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

Been at this many years before all these hack companies back when you worked directly with the realtor or bank. I keep getting my phone blown up by new companies which in different world would be cool until you read the pricing schedule and be like wtf!!! If your a new company trying to hire me then be competitive with the older companies. $18 for a trashout. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk. 

Anyone ever heard of PTC or Quality Perservations?????????


----------



## Prespro77 (Jan 25, 2019)

I've heard of Quality. Don't know about PTC. Be prepared to be contacted by a company called Precision. They were recently given FNMA work as Safeguard has not been doing good with it. Their pricing is stupid. Less than Safeguard on everything. The Majority of my work as of now is through real estate companies and direct to banks in my local area. I do whole jobs in a fraction of the time because I don't have to take pics. I also do work for a few other Major companies. There aren't many that pay worth a crap. Just have to try them out and see. Some of them that have lower pay scales will come out of pocket for you constantly though. Just have to stand your ground. If you're dumb enough to cut an acre of grass that is 6+ft tall and remove all the clippings for $25 they will let you. I usually charge a minimum of $600 for this depending on the severity and they have no choice but to pay it. They make their money back on other things trust me. When looking for good paying companies don't look at just the high paying stuff. Main thing I look at is Door replacement. If the max on that is $350/door. (Needs to be at least $500) Ask them if they will Re nigotiate the contract on some things. Most companies will as they are desperate for contractors. If they refuse to then I would run away. The door is going to cost you at least $200, your going to have to go to the house and measure, then go find a door, pay for it and then go and install it after removing the old one and replacing any rotten wood you find. Your going to be working for free for up to a whole day more than likely. Just look at the payouts for stuff that requires expensive material purchases. Most people over look this as these companies put it at the bottom of the list. They are smart. They put higher dollar amounts on grass cuts, door locks, etc. People jump and sign up to later learn they are changing doors, window glass, etc for next to nothing. Read everything first. Anything you see that is extremely low re negotiate to a fair price and get it in writing or email. Hope this helps.


----------



## PrezPro258 (Oct 1, 2019)

Crown Field Services actually pays at a net 14 day basis. They're pretty fair with pricing. I heard from a vendor that they have the FNMA contract in New England too.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

No, really- there are none. You'd better have a good chunk of $ in the bank to work off of, because you'll be waiting for 60-90 days easily for checks. If they send them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If they don't pay per the HUD guidelines they aren't fair with pricing. There are times the HUD guidelines aren't enough.


When your business plan is "How cheap can we do this?" instead of "How much can we get for this?" your business won't be around long.


----------

